# gold diggers



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

if you had someone who is two decades your senior that is interested in you and you know that this person has a lot of money, would you hook up with this person for material reasons?


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Gumaro said:


> if you had someone who is two decades your senior that is interested in you and you know that this person has a lot of money, would you hook up with this person for material reasons?


yes. as long as I didn't have to have sex with them.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, I wouldn't get romantically involved with someone I didn't actually like (if that's what you're talking about... if it's _only_ for material reasons), and I certainly wouldn't hook up with someone simply to leech off of them.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Just_ for material reasons? No...


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

You couldn't pay me a million a year to fake a romantic relationship. That would make me a dirty sick little *****. Why are people so materialistic? I can understand if a person is in real serious poverty, but the vast majority of people like that in the western world are just sick little soulless pieces of ****.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

> That would make me a dirty sick little *****. I can understand if a person is in real serious poverty.


So its acceptable to you, to be a dirty sick little *****, as long as you are in poverty? :stu


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

no.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... 66055.html

I'm pretty sure material wealth wouldn't do a damn thing for me.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Gumaro said:


> if you had someone who is two decades your senior that is interested in you and you know that this person has a lot of money, would you hook up with this person for material reasons?


 I would've said absolutely not when I was younger but now I'm tired of struggling with no end in sight so my brain tells me I'd at least consider it but my heart probably wouldn't let me go through with it. Darn.

I've been on the receiving end of gold digging men (at or near my age), or at least men looking for a free ride, and I would still today let my own darn scruples get in the way. No wonder I'm poor.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

The question is would you gumaro? Be honest. Yes the offer of money during hard times is enticing. It might be a little easier for a man to go through with it than a woman.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, I ain't messing with no broke...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

It's all over Hollywood, these old crows with hot young chicks and you know those girls are only with them for their money.

I couldn't do it. I'm not materialistic at all, surprise, surprise.
I have my own money.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: gold diggers*



embers said:


> The question is would you gumaro? Be honest. Yes the offer of money during hard times is enticing. It might be a little easier for a man to go through with it than a woman.


i would


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

2 decades my senior....no way.

However, if I ever met a really great girl my age and she just so happened to have a lot of money, then that would certainly make it that much sweeter. But it's not something that I'd ever seek out. As long as someone makes enough to support themselves, then that's really all that matters. Anything on top of that is just icing on the cake.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: re: gold diggers*



Qolselanu said:


> I'm pretty sure material wealth wouldn't do a damn thing for me.


:agree

I mean I don't need millions. And I know for sure money won't bring me happiness. Besides I couldn't, my heart wouldn't be in it and my heart has to be in on everything I do. 
Maybe I should answer this question when my parents decide to stop feeding me.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Just because of money, no. Whether they were 41 or 21 or whatever they were, in fact.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

There's a price you would have to pay for this.

I married a man two decades older , he had money, I didn't marry him for this reason, but rather to get out of my house. Later I did learn to appreciate the money (No, money can't buy love, however, it does relieve stress as to what you can afford to pay, what you NEED to buy etc).........As I got older he became more controlling........ 

I ended up getting out, it simply wasn't worth it, not at all.

Would I do it again........Not for money alone....I'm older now, if I had feelings for the man, if the relationship was equal, equal does not imply the same amount of money.......Perhaps I would, then, I also see the pit falls of a May-Dec relationship, it's not always good.......


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

No way. I've too much pride to do that.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: gold diggers*



embers said:


> > That would make me a dirty sick little *****. I can understand if a person is in real serious poverty.
> 
> 
> So its acceptable to you, to be a dirty sick little *****, as long as you are in poverty? :stu


Ethically it's not hard to justify doing that to get out of poverty. The positives far outweigh the negatives. But if a person has plenty of wealth already (like the vast majority of the American public, for isntance), it's not about staying alive or getting reasonably acceptable oppurtunity (since you already have the quality of life that most of the world considers acceptable if not luxurious) but rather being greedy and using and hurting other people for your own benefit (being parasitic)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marry a rich raisin - nope!

I want a humble, beautiful plump grape!


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I would. 

...

What is wrong with me?


Ideally, I'd like to marry someone I love. But then I haven't been attracted to anyone in a while that if I had to be in a relationship at all I might as well do it for the money.

I'm actually not materialistic at all, but money is surprisingly useful.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I dont have the stomach to be in a marriage for any other reason than love..... :stu


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Do you have an offer for a sugarmomma gumaro? We want details! opcorn


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, if our relationship was clear. I wouldn't fake anything. 

Mainly because if this were to happen he would be the only one interested, but also because what I want to do with my life demands money.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I have no interest in it, but so long as the two people involved are clear on the situation, I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: gold diggers*



embers said:


> Do you have an offer for a sugarmomma gumaro? We want details! opcorn


sadly no offers have come across. im still waiting for my dream girl...or my money tree



libbyberk83 said:


> what I want to do with my life demands money.


hear hear


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't think this happens much in real life. I have lots of money* and I can't even get a girlfriend _my own age_.

It's a myth, I tell ya 

-Ryan

* and I earned it too. I'm not some snobby rich kid. Though I certainly can't count my personality out of the problem


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: re: gold diggers*



Kardax said:


> I don't think this happens much in real life. I have lots of money* and I can't even get a girlfriend _my own age_.
> 
> It's a myth, I tell ya
> 
> ...


first you indirectly compliment me, now you're rich- WTF! if I touch you will my hands burn from your hotness? you just get better and better- pretty soon you'll be telling me you're Prince Harry- wait are you Prince Harry?!

edit to add: oops "not some snobby rich kid", unless you're just lying to cover up your true identity- so you're not  Prince Harry.



> libbyberk83 wrote:
> what I want to do with my life demands money.


Libby- you go girl!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

:lol


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: re: gold diggers*



gwen said:


> pretty soon you'll be telling me you're Prince Harry- wait are you Prince Harry?!


There's no need to insult Kardax :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: gold diggers*



Kardax said:


> I don't think this happens much in real life. I have lots of money* and I can't even get a girlfriend _my own age_.
> 
> It's a myth, I tell ya
> 
> ...


you can be my sugar daddy :heart


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: re: gold diggers*



nothing_to_say said:


> There's no need to insult Kardax :lol


Sorry Kardax :stu

*Gumaro wrote:*


> you can be my sugar daddy Heart


It's only fair that Gumaro gets first dibs, he started the thread.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

opcorn


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Money can buy sex, jewelry, houses, vacations, power, etc It can't buy _complete happiness or love_. It can make my bills go away, but not my depression or anxiety. I wouldn't marry anyone for material purposes, even someone around my age.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well yeah, money can't buy happiness or love, but it's certainly a good down payment.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

To the original poster (mr gumaro), you say you could do it, but could you? How do you actually nakedly touch someone you're not attracted to? At least without them knowing you're not attracted so they won't ask for a refund. :b There's no faking that.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hmm that does pose a problem embers. what is your answer??


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

no no whats YOUR answer? opcorn


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

well some women are still sexy at 50+. look at jane seymour. so i guess my answer is yes


marco


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

oops, i got everything mixed up. i'm thinking of 'attraction' not age. :b


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: gold diggers*



Gumaro said:


> well some women are still sexy at 50+. look at jane seymour. so i guess my answer is yes
> 
> marco


That's true, I've seen 40 year old that were hot. I wouldn't be able to do it though. There would have to be true love for me not loving their money but loving them as a person. This would then lead to marriage. I don't want to outlive my spouse though so in short no it wouldn't work for me.


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: re: gold diggers*



gwen said:


> nothing_to_say said:
> 
> 
> > There's no need to insult Kardax :lol
> ...


I was just joking, because Prince Harry is a little creep :lol


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: re: gold diggers*



> I was just joking, because Prince Harry is a little creep :lol


i know what you meant but He's just too beautiful for me to ever see him in a negative light. :sigh


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry :hug


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Nakedly?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Nakedly is the adverb of naked. The noun is nakedness. Wait a second, that makes it sound like I actually knew what I was doing in english class. I hated english class. :lol

http://m-w.com/dictionary/naked
http://www.alphadictionary.com/wordnet/n/nakedly.html


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

yes nakedly...

Disclaimer: nakedly may or may not be a real word but shall be used in posts of a delicate nature such as dealing with s-e-x.

good day libby!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

such pervetism on my thread ops


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Good day


----------

